# Pregnancy with donor sperm



## raelynn

Donor sperm has made trying to conceive a different journey for us and that doesn't end at conception. I know there are several of us out there so let's share this new chapter together in pregnancy!



We should probably introduce ourselves too
Age: 28
DH: 29
How long TTC: 22 months
Your TTC story: Hubby had a successful TESE with enough for 1 round of IVF, got a BFP but it ended in miscarriage at 5 weeks after very low betas, moved on to donor IUI with clomid and got a BFP on the first round.
EDD: June 2


----------



## MrsC8776

:hi: Thanks for starting this thread! 

Me:25
DH: 36 
How long TTC: 2 years
TTC story: Hubby had a vasectomy in a previous marriage. He got a reversal and we did 3 IUI's (unmedicated) but it healed over so we were at a stand still again. Planned to do IVF/TESE but funds fell through at the very last minute. Decided to switch to using a donor and use the funds we did have for our child. Medicated IUI (50mg clomid days 3-7 and trigger) July 1st at a new clinic and we got our BFP. Currently expecting twins! 
EDD: March 24th :cloud9:


----------



## MrsC8776

Happy 6 weeks raelynn!


----------



## raelynn

Thanks! Happy 16 weeks! Things are still moving slowly. I'm hoping I get back into a routine soon and time starts moving a bit faster.


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks! Time was going by pretty fast but I feel like everything has come to a standstill lately. We have a scan on Friday and hopefully we will find out the genders of the babies! I'm so excited.


----------



## raelynn

How exciting! I have my first scan on Thursday. Hopefully everything is where it should be.


----------



## SunUp

Hi! Thanks for starting this thread! I hope I'm not jumping the gun by joining - beta #1 is today so we shall see soon!!


----------



## Polita76

Thanks for opening up the thread, Raelynn.

Wow, your US is coming soon. Mine will be Oct 22nd, still seems sooooo far away :winkwink: I called my OBGYN's office on Friday to get an appointment with them too but the nurse was out so I had to leave a message and they will call me back within 24 to 48 hrs. I hope they call me today!

MrsC, how exciting to find out the babie's gender? Are they fraternal? My sister is expecting fraternal twins, two girls. She is in her 27th week.

SunUp, good luck on Beta #1 today. I'm sure everything will go fine.

Which date should we use to calculate EDD? Internet calculators are created for 28 day cycles and mine was 30 with iui on day 16. There is this calculator that lets you put day of conception so I put the date of my iui. Is that how you gals are doing it?


----------



## raelynn

Good luck with your beta Sunup!

Polita - I calculated my EDD off of ovulation date since I knew when it was because of IUI. My cycle was longer than the regular 28 day calculation too.


----------



## WANBMUM

Hello, Ah my girls are right here! It is so good to have this thread :)

Me:34
DH:42
TTC since: approx 4 years
TTC story: after 2 years of trying and no success, after another year of tests it was confirmed my dh has azoo. More than likely due to his medical history, he was on life support for 6 weeks, they think this caused things to stop and cause scar tissue. In jan 12 it was confirmed there was nothing we could do :( We decided to go with donor sperm, on our 3rd attempt at IUI, we got our first ever bfp on 16dpiui (I was so convinced I wasn't pregnant so I didn't bother testing)
EDD: 16th June 2013 (wow that's the first time I've said/typed that.


----------



## SunUp

I feel like its finally ok to post here - or any pregnancy thread- for that matter! Beta #1 is 357:yipee:, Sono should be the 22nd!!:happydance:

Age: 26
DH: 28
How long TTC: 2 years
Your TTC story: Hubby had testicular surgery - causing damage. Found 5% mature sperm but surgery would have risked his long term health, so we went with donor. Had 3 IUIs, BFN. Switched Donors, went to IVF - first try BFP, Fingers still crossed for a sticky bean!
EDD: June 15th ish? Not 100% sure, but somewhere around there!


----------



## MrsC8776

Polita76 said:


> Thanks for opening up the thread, Raelynn.
> 
> Wow, your US is coming soon. Mine will be Oct 22nd, still seems sooooo far away :winkwink: I called my OBGYN's office on Friday to get an appointment with them too but the nurse was out so I had to leave a message and they will call me back within 24 to 48 hrs. I hope they call me today!
> 
> MrsC, how exciting to find out the babie's gender? Are they fraternal? My sister is expecting fraternal twins, two girls. She is in her 27th week.
> 
> SunUp, good luck on Beta #1 today. I'm sure everything will go fine.
> 
> Which date should we use to calculate EDD? Internet calculators are created for 28 day cycles and mine was 30 with iui on day 16. There is this calculator that lets you put day of conception so I put the date of my iui. Is that how you gals are doing it?

The twins are fraternal we believe. I had 3 mature follicles on the day of trigger. So unless one split early they are fraternal. 

I based my EDD off of ovulation day as well. You could try both and see if they are the same EDD. 

Welcome WANB, Polita, and Sun. :hi:

Sun great beta!! So excited for you!


----------



## WANBMUM

Guys I had my beta this morning, I won't get the results until the morning. Is Wednesday ok to get get my 2nd one? Originally I had an app for thurs, then I realized that was 3 days so I brought it forward a day and now I don't know if that was the right thing to do. Confused is the word. Hehe


----------



## MrsC8776

I would think Wednesday is great because that is 48 hours after your last blood draw. :thumbup:


----------



## WANBMUM

Thanks mrs c :) I guess there is no way around worry worry worry!


----------



## MrsC8776

It never ends! :) It does get a little easier though.


----------



## raelynn

Wanbmum - I think you're good with either. I've seen people go in anywhere from 2 days apart up to a week. My first two were 3 days apart and then 5 days apart but my clinic told me the exact days they wanted me in. 

I've been nauseous on and off this evening - bleh! I'm hoping to skip out on the whole morning sickness thing.


----------



## MrsC8776

Feeling sick is never fun. I only felt nauseous and never got sick. I thought with two it would be horrible but it wasn't bad. Actually the only real sickness I got was an upset stomach for a long time (that wasn't fun at all). I didn't pin it as morning sickness but I've seen so many people feeling the same way that it has to be morning sickness.


----------



## SunUp

It should be fine Wanb.... I had my first beta today and they want my next one Weds - :) Lets keep our fingers crossed for both of us to have great increasing betas! I think we will be due right about the same time!! How cool!


----------



## WANBMUM

SunUp! That is awesome! Fingers crossed for both our little beans :)


----------



## WANBMUM

So my first beta result is 430.0! I still can't believe this is happening. 
She wants me back on thurs for the next one, how will I wait until Friday. Man I thought my patience was tested ttc for 4 years! ;)


----------



## raelynn

Wanbmum - Excellent beta! Congrats!!


----------



## Polita76

Wow, those are great betas!!! Did you gals have them done at 14dpiui? 

I'll tell my sister because she was all worried that I might be carrying twins because mine at 14dpiui was 193! :haha:

I had my second beta done 48 hours later and my clinic doesn't have me in for a 3rd beta, next will be US.

MrsC, my sister who is pregnant with twins had awful sickness. With her first she had pretty bad nausea but with the girls...she even took approximately 2 months off work. She couldn't even stand up she felt so sick. It lasted until more or less week 13 or so, with her first one until week 16. 

I know I might change my mind soon, but I'm hoping for at least a little of it :winkwink: just to make it seem real ; )


----------



## WANBMUM

Polita, my first beta was 17dpiui. 

My 2nd beta was this morning. I feel so anxious for these results. As you girls will understand, it's been a long tough road to get to this point, with disappointment after disappointment, it is hard to get out of that mindset :( believing that dreams can come true is so tough. 
If you can keep everything crossed for me.


----------



## Polita76

WANBMUM, keeping FX for you and hoping for an excellent 2nd beta!!!!

Raelynn, good luck on your first scan!! I'm sure it will be great news! Please come and tell us and share picture with us.

Nausea hasn't kicked in yet, I suppose it is still too soon for it, I'm just 5+1. I'm anxious for my first US and for feeling pregnant.

MrsC, I think you have your gender scan tomorrow, is that right? Any preferences?

Sunup, how was your second beta?

Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## MrsC8776

Polita76 said:


> Wow, those are great betas!!! Did you gals have them done at 14dpiui?
> 
> I'll tell my sister because she was all worried that I might be carrying twins because mine at 14dpiui was 193! :haha:
> 
> I had my second beta done 48 hours later and my clinic doesn't have me in for a 3rd beta, next will be US.
> 
> MrsC, my sister who is pregnant with twins had awful sickness. With her first she had pretty bad nausea but with the girls...she even took approximately 2 months off work. She couldn't even stand up she felt so sick. It lasted until more or less week 13 or so, with her first one until week 16.
> 
> I know I might change my mind soon, but I'm hoping for at least a little of it :winkwink: just to make it seem real ; )

I had betas done at 11dpo and 15dpo. At 11dpo it was 94.26 then at 15dpo it was 550.6. I also had an emergency one done at 20dpo and it was 4202. Betas don't tell much though. As long as it is doubling you are good. No way to know if you are having twins until your scan. 



WANBMUM said:


> Polita, my first beta was 17dpiui.
> 
> My 2nd beta was this morning. I feel so anxious for these results. As you girls will understand, it's been a long tough road to get to this point, with disappointment after disappointment, it is hard to get out of that mindset :( believing that dreams can come true is so tough.
> If you can keep everything crossed for me.

Keeping everything crossed that your second beta comes back great! 



Polita76 said:


> WANBMUM, keeping FX for you and hoping for an excellent 2nd beta!!!!
> 
> Raelynn, good luck on your first scan!! I'm sure it will be great news! Please come and tell us and share picture with us.
> 
> Nausea hasn't kicked in yet, I suppose it is still too soon for it, I'm just 5+1. I'm anxious for my first US and for feeling pregnant.
> 
> MrsC, I think you have your gender scan tomorrow, is that right? Any preferences?
> 
> Sunup, how was your second beta?
> 
> Have a great day, ladies!

Well it is a normal scan but we are hoping to find out the genders. My husband goes back to Afghanistan before the gender scan would be so we are really crossing our fingers that we can see them both. Honestly as long as they are both healthy I don't care what they are. I have a feeling that we are having one of each or two boys. I keep going back and forth.


----------



## SunUp

Polita- my second was 925!! and that was ACTUALLY the day I was supposed to have my first beta!


----------



## WANBMUM

Hi guys, results are in, 1276 is my 2nd. 

The relief is indescribable! As all u lovelies will know. Lots of tears today, I'm a nutcase!


----------



## MrsC8776

What dpo are you ladies for your second betas?


----------



## WANBMUM

I'm 20dpiui.


----------



## MrsC8776

That is a great number for 20dpo!!


----------



## raelynn

Great betas ladies! So excited for everyone!

I'm having major food aversions lately. *Nothing* sounds good and even thinking of some foods makes me a little nauseous. No real morning sickness yet but is really hard finding foods I can actually get through. But, hubby found a bag of sour cream and onion chips today and I loved those! I guess it is getting to be weird craving time.

My ultrasound went great. We have one healthy little blob :) Heartbeat was flickering away at 126bpm. So precious to see that heartbeat! I go back in 10 days for my 8 week scan and then get released to the obgyn. Woohoo!
 



Attached Files:







6+4b.jpg
File size: 87.2 KB
Views: 2









6+4c.jpg
File size: 83.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsC8776

Great news! I love the pics. I recently just went through a phase where nothing tasted good at all. Honestly everything tasted like crap. I'm so glad that has passed! In the beginning I really enjoyed cheetos (weird I know). At like 7 am thats all I could think about. :haha: They are ok now. Nothing like they were at 6-7 weeks though! 

I assume they are doing internal exams at the RE's office? You should ask if they will listen to the heartbeat next time you go in for your scan. They should be able to hear it by then.


----------



## raelynn

Yeah, they're internal scans still. Cheetos sound really good too! Apparently this is a junk food baby!


----------



## MrsC8776

Then mine are as well! Junk food and carbs always sound good. Of course the two worst things for me. Oh and my mention of the internal scan was because once I went to the OB I noticed they only do external scans. They won't listen to the heartbeats but I can see them. I do listen at home though! I guess they are suppose to listen during appointments with a doppler but my OB has failed to do that for me.


----------



## Polita76

Those are great numbers, girls!!!

Mine were 193 at 14dpo and 586 at 16dpo. 

Raelynn, great pictures!! I imagine how exciting it must have been. So do you have another US with them before you're released to OBGYN? I assumed I'm getting only one, don't now why. I have my first US at the OBGYN on November 2nd. I'll be 8+2.


----------



## WANBMUM

What an amazing scan picture! 

Can I ask you guys? Have you told many people yet? There reason I ask is, my parents know the whole truth, they knew when we had our last iui, my father even brought me to my last app. My oh doesn't think we should tell them, he wants to wait a few weeks and I really want to, I feel like they've been going through the heartache with us.


----------



## MrsC8776

Honestly as hard as it is we haven't told anyone but hubby's aunt. The only reason she knows is because she was going to go the donor route before meeting her husband now. Turns out they can't have kids together because he has azoo. It's a long story. I don't know if we will ever tell. My hubby doesn't want people to think differently of him or the babies. This is so hard in so many ways. They just think we found sperm and got pregnant. I do feel like I'm the only one on the boards who has gone the donor route and not told their family and also doesn't plan to. Why does your OH want to wait a few weeks? 

I wonder if it's the same for people who use donor eggs.


----------



## WANBMUM

Mrs C, I feel like our perspective on the whole thing has completely changed since we started this process. I completely understand not telling anyone, I slightly regret telling my folks, I know my oh does, but at the time I really needed the support and wvery article was telling us to TELL. Whereas in the perfect world we want it to be our secret. 

My question really was about telling my parents now about us being pregnant, I want to tell them, because they know about our fertility issues ups and downs, my oh doesn't want to tell them yet?


----------



## MrsC8776

Yeah after I posted I wondered if you were talking about telling family you are pregnant. :dohh: Sorry. We told all family right away since most of them knew we were doing some kind of fertility treatment. I'm the type that would rather have them there for support if anything happens rather than just having them wonder whats wrong. Everyone is different though so you just have to tell when it feels right to you.


----------



## theclarks8687

I'm going to stalk this thread. 

Side note all if your betas are excellent. I know more about hcg levels then normal because it was the first main issue in my pregnancy.


----------



## SunUp

MrsC8776 said:


> What dpo are you ladies for your second betas?

I was 13dp5dt


----------



## WANBMUM

Thanks Mrs C - I agree with you, I really want to tell my Mom as she is an amazing support and I will need her no matter what happens. My OH and I had a discussion and we have decided to tell my folks and that is it for now. top secret for everyone else :) 

How are you doing Sun Up?


----------



## WANBMUM

question? Since finding out I am pregnant, on and off I have had a pain around my hip area, its like an aching burning sensation, u know like when ur legs are really tired, but its only on my right hip, I've never had a pain there before. 
Anyone got anything like this? Is it normal do you think?


----------



## Polita76

WANBMUM said:


> question? Since finding out I am pregnant, on and off I have had a pain around my hip area, its like an aching burning sensation, u know like when ur legs are really tired, but its only on my right hip, I've never had a pain there before.
> Anyone got anything like this? Is it normal do you think?

Could it be ligament pain? I've had some around my pelvic area.. Things are growing and moving inside of us so that might be it. 

I have heartburn...could it be possible this early???


----------



## raelynn

Polita76 said:


> Those are great numbers, girls!!!
> 
> Mine were 193 at 14dpo and 586 at 16dpo.
> 
> Raelynn, great pictures!! I imagine how exciting it must have been. So do you have another US with them before you're released to OBGYN? I assumed I'm getting only one, don't now why. I have my first US at the OBGYN on November 2nd. I'll be 8+2.

I have one more scan with my fertility clinic for 8 weeks and then they'll release me. They told me I can call and book now with my obgyn for after my next appointment.



WANBMUM said:


> What an amazing scan picture!
> 
> Can I ask you guys? Have you told many people yet? There reason I ask is, my parents know the whole truth, they knew when we had our last iui, my father even brought me to my last app. My oh doesn't think we should tell them, he wants to wait a few weeks and I really want to, I feel like they've been going through the heartache with us.

We told both sets of parents and siblings since they have known about all our fertility treatments. Also, now that we had a successful ultrasound, any of the rest of our family that comes out and asks we'll tell too. A lot of them have known about our struggles (since we wanted them to stop asking about why we didn't have kids yet) and have also been supporting us through everything so we're happy to tell them. They all knew about the last pregnancy too and it was nice to have the support from our parents when I miscarried and the rest of the family was great and didn't butt in or make us talk about it or anything, just gave their support again.



WANBMUM said:


> question? Since finding out I am pregnant, on and off I have had a pain around my hip area, its like an aching burning sensation, u know like when ur legs are really tired, but its only on my right hip, I've never had a pain there before.
> Anyone got anything like this? Is it normal do you think?

I've had all kinds of weird cramps and twinges and such going on so far. If I don't feel anything it freaks me out and when I do feel something it freaks me out :shrug: I think it is all normal though.



MrsC8776 said:


> Honestly as hard as it is we haven't told anyone but hubby's aunt. The only reason she knows is because she was going to go the donor route before meeting her husband now. Turns out they can't have kids together because he has azoo. It's a long story. I don't know if we will ever tell. My hubby doesn't want people to think differently of him or the babies. This is so hard in so many ways. They just think we found sperm and got pregnant. I do feel like I'm the only one on the boards who has gone the donor route and not told their family and also doesn't plan to. Why does your OH want to wait a few weeks?
> 
> I wonder if it's the same for people who use donor eggs.

On the whole telling thing, we're kind of on the fence. Again, our parents know and everyone says telling the child is a good thing but honestly, I hardly even think about it now that we're pregnant. The baby pretty much overshadows everything. I still try to be sensitive with my husband but he doesn't seem to think much about it either (if he does, he's not saying). I figure we'll find some way to tell them when they're younger (in an age appropriate way) and then just remind them when they're old enough to understand and then leave it at that. If they want people to know, they can decide that on their own. I don't think any of our family or friends would care one bit so it is just others that may have issues with it and it is just our close friends and family that really matter to us. It is really tough though knowing what the right thing to do is.


----------



## MrsC8776

We got the gender results today. As far as we can tell we are team :pink: with both babies!! Beyond excited! :happydance:


----------



## WANBMUM

Mrs C, OMG!!!!!! 2 little princesses! Ahhhhh congrats! Your poor hubby being surrounded by women!


----------



## raelynn

Congrats MrsC!! So sweet! Did you have a feeling either way or no idea? I'm feeling boy but maybe just because hubby wants one. I want a boy for him and a girl for me :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks girls! I had a feeling of one of each. Mostly because I had a boy feeling but I think that might be hubby's fault. :haha: He said in the beginning two boys so ever since then I just thought one of each. We will do double check at 20 weeks but she was pretty sure. Baby B was being stubborn as usual. It's so crazy to actually imagine how these two amazing babies and snuggled inside of me. Baby A is way down low and going up my right side and baby B is along my left and up top. This is finally feeling real now! Just typing this is making me emotional for some reason. :cloud9: Hubby is over the moon! He will have two little daddy's girls.


----------



## Polita76

Congrats, Mrs C! My sister is also expecting twin girls and having a boy already we are all very happy.

I also feel it's a boy, raelynn. Right now I'm just hoping for a healthy pregnancy so not too concerned about that.


----------



## SunUp

Yay MRS C!!!

Rae-I totally agree - when I feel things, it makes me nervous, and when I don't, it makes me nervous!

WanB- I am doing SUPER, beyond excited. We have decided to tell VERY slowly. So far ONLY our parents know and a few CLOSEfriends

We should all be bump buddies!


----------



## raelynn

Well here is my TMI time. Hubby and I BDed today and I had some spotting after. I know that it is probably fine but it is the first spotting I've had so of course it made me nervous. Seems to have stopped now but I do not like having to worry! On top of that, we went out for subway today and I forgot to ask them to toast it since I usually don't and now I'm completely freaked out about listeria! Why must there be all this worrying?


----------



## MrsC8776

raelynn please try not to worry even though it is probably very scary. I'm glad it has stopped. I went to subway last night and forgot as well. :dohh: I swear ever since getting pregnant I want things I'm not allowed to have. I really miss runny eggs! I always eat my eggs with my toast and breakfast just isn't the same. About the worry though... there is so much to worry about but we have to enjoy this time as well so it's hard.


----------



## WANBMUM

Rae, my hubby told me to ask my nurse about sex, so I told him she said we can't have it! Hehehehe! 
It is such a worrying time, everything! So 'toasting' the subway what way does it make it better?(I haven't had one for months)

My hubby and I are almost afraid to enjoy being pregnant, it's sad really, but I guess until we see it or get to the safe zone, I think this is the way it's going to be :( 

On an exciting note I tell my folks today, I am sure after a good chat with my mom I will feel better. I am so excited.


----------



## raelynn

Yeah they say that lunchmeat is safe as long as you heat it because that kills any listeria bacteria. I swear pregnancy is just making me forget all kinds of important things. Sometimes I feel like I'm losing my mind.

And everything I've heard/read says sex during pregnancy is absolutely fine. I've also heard if you get spotting though to take it easy for a couple days though. I made hubby hold off in the beginning too. I told him I wanted to wait until we were at least through all the betas to know everything was progressing well first.

Wanbmum - That is so exciting you are telling your parents! We had a little mess up where we told one of hubby's friends and he didn't know we were trying to keep it quiet until around 12 weeks when I tell work so he posted something on facebook. It was only up for a couple hours and we got him to take it down but now pretty much all of hubby's friends know now. Just hoping it doesn't get linked back to me so I can still wait it out at work.


----------



## WANBMUM

So lots of tears yesterday by my parents, well laughing tears. It was awesome telling them. :)

Guys, when did you have your first scan? My RE wants me to come in Thursday/Friday, when I will be 5+5. Is this ok?
I dont want to go and get worried/anxious seeing nothing.


----------



## SunUp

Yay WanB!! My RE won't do an US before exactly 6 weeks as one day could mean the difference between seeing a heart beat and not - They said at the 6 week (exactly) date, they expect a heart beat. Although you may be able to see something at 5+5, and It would be nice to at least see a yolk sac / fetal pole if nothing else!


----------



## raelynn

They told me I could schedule my first scan as early as 5+5 but the first day that really worked with my work schedule was 6+4 so that is when I went. I have my last RE scan next Monday and then I move on to the OB on Halloween.


----------



## MrsC8776

my first scan was 6+5. They offered me to come in earlier but I waited for my husband to be back in country so he could go. At that scan we were able to see and hear both heartbeats. Any earlier I don't know if that would have been possible. 5+5 isn't bad just don't stress if not much can be seen.


----------



## WANBMUM

Thanks guys, I guess if we are prepared to just see the sac with no further expectations, we should be good. 
I know this might sound crazy but I didn't want to put it back 'just in case', of what I have no idea, like I would be sorry and should just listen to the experts, so I said we would just go with it.


----------



## raelynn

Wanbmum - I understand that. I wanted to get in as soon as possible but we just couldn't make it work with their available appointment times and my work schedules. Even if you don't see a heartbeat yet (and you still might!) you should at least be able to see the sac and the yolk sac. Mine pretty much looked like a blob still but with a little flickering dot in the middle. I can't wait until it actually looks like a baby :)


----------



## WANBMUM

Aw I can't wait to see our little blob! I guess I'll be happy once it's in the right place. I got my 3rd beta results for 24dpiui it's 4276.


----------



## SunUp

Yay WanB!


----------



## Polita76

Hi, ladies!

My first scan is at 6+5 (if I'm counting iui as my conception date). The nurse looked at my trigger date and did some calculations and I think the first day she would have me come in would have been Sunday but it couldn't be on the weekend so Monday it is. 

My clinic has only done 2 betas and not 3, I wonder why. I suppose it's their protocol, maybe they do an exception if beta number 2 doesn't quite double but since mine tripled they think it's fine with just 2 betas and not 3. I wish they had done another one because I'm going crazy with the wait. I do have some pregnancy symptoms but not morning sickness yet so I just worry from time to time (I took a PT yesterday that came back with a super dark control line that appeared way before the test line so that reassured me a bit).

In Spain, where my sister did her icsi procedure, they only do beta once. Next appointment is at 6 weeks and then again at 8 weeks. With her first she ended up doing a third appointment around 11 weeks. This time they only had her do the 6 week one and then they released her to OBGYN. She had had a previous one at 5 weeks because she thought she was miscarrying but luckily it wasn't that (that's when they discovered she was pregnant with twins since they could see the two sacs).


----------



## MrsC8776

WANBMUM said:


> Aw I can't wait to see our little blob! I guess I'll be happy once it's in the right place. I got my 3rd beta results for 24dpiui it's 4276.

Great beta!! 



Polita76 said:


> Hi, ladies!
> 
> My first scan is at 6+5 (if I'm counting iui as my conception date). The nurse looked at my trigger date and did some calculations and I think the first day she would have me come in would have been Sunday but it couldn't be on the weekend so Monday it is.
> 
> My clinic has only done 2 betas and not 3, I wonder why. I suppose it's their protocol, maybe they do an exception if beta number 2 doesn't quite double but since mine tripled they think it's fine with just 2 betas and not 3. I wish they had done another one because I'm going crazy with the wait. I do have some pregnancy symptoms but not morning sickness yet so I just worry from time to time (I took a PT yesterday that came back with a super dark control line that appeared way before the test line so that reassured me a bit).
> 
> In Spain, where my sister did her icsi procedure, they only do beta once. Next appointment is at 6 weeks and then again at 8 weeks. With her first she ended up doing a third appointment around 11 weeks. This time they only had her do the 6 week one and then they released her to OBGYN. She had had a previous one at 5 weeks because she thought she was miscarrying but luckily it wasn't that (that's when they discovered she was pregnant with twins since they could see the two sacs).

I can't wait to hear how your scan goes. I never really got ms. I felt sick often but never threw up. I did have a really upset stomach for a few weeks which is also linked to ms. So weird. Just shows that ms can come in any form.


----------



## raelynn

MrsC - That sounds like what I'm going through now! Everything seems to upset my stomach. I know I'm supposed to be eating for baby but I can't get through it when my stomach is churning. I've been having ham sandwiches for lunch (that I heat up) and that has been the only thing I can get through without feeling miserable lately.


----------



## Polita76

Yesterday afternoon, at around 4, I started to feel nauseous. I think it was a combo of being hungry and wearing something I thought it might have been too tight. I was so tired too!!! I was supposed to go to Italian class but after having soup with meatballs (I couldn't bare the thought of eating eggs) I fell asleep and didn't go to my class.

This morning I woke up OK but as I made i to work (I'm a teacher) I was feeling kind of like I feel when I'm riding a car and I haven't eaten. It's not quite like I would throw up but I definitely feel very off. I kept eating pretzels which made me feel a bit better.

Right now I'm sooo hungry (I´ve noticed I get hungrier often) so I'm going to eat lunch right now.

I've been fantasizing about beef stir fry!!! Yum!


----------



## WANBMUM

Where are all my lovely ladies? How are you all doing? 

I am doing ok, I feel weird, not quite sick but dizzy and just plain old weird. :)

I am also still finding it hard to believe I am 'pregnant' and I'm so so afraid to believe incase anything goes wrong. :( I have another 6 weeks until we are out of the safezone, I'm not sure how I will get through it, I guess as long as we do I will be happy.
Am I normal?


----------



## MrsC8776

WANB~ You are not weird. I think everyone worried in the very beginning and even longer sometimes. Just take it one day at a time. Make sure you enjoy every day though because this is really happening. :winkwink:

AFM~ I'm meeting my new OB today. I got some news on Friday evening. I'm now going to be classed as high risk and need to see a MFM. The chances of down syndrome came back at 1 in 10,000 so that is great. The not so great news is that my NTD (neural tube defect) came back at 1 in 100. Testing isn't always accurate with twins and I know that. No matter what though I'm going to worry a little bit because these are my babies you know? Everyone is telling me not to worry but if the results came back for them they would worry as well (at least a little bit). I'm not making myself sick over it because thats not going to do any good. I just need to get in to see the genetic counselor and the perinatologist/MFM. Hopefully today I will get some answers. 

Sorry that was so long. Thinking of you all. :hugs:


----------



## Polita76

Ok, girls, so I'm back from my ultrasound and everything is good!! I'm 6+4 with a due date of June 13th. We saw sac, embrio and flickering heart beating at 122bpm. She said that she likes to see it at least over 80. I've been graduated to OBGYN since I told her I had my first OBGYN appointment including ultrasound next week on Friday (I'll be 8+1)

I had a big scare yesterday, though. I was getting ready to go to bed and went to the bathroom to pee. When I wiped there was some very light brownish mixed in with the pee. I panicked. I called my doctor's office and talked to the doctor on call who basically said to wait it out until the morning and call for blood work and ultrasound. Since I had scheduled my ultrasound with fertility clinic for today at 10 I decided to wait and just go there. Needless to say I hardly slept last night, I was sick with worry!! I kept going to the bathroom to pee so that I could wipe and see and everything was normal. So when we saw the sac, and the embrio and the flicker I almost cried. The nurse also said that there was no blood in the uterus and the probe from the sonogram came back clean, so no blood in the cervix either. No idea what prompted that then. This has been a big milestone to overcome. Now 11 days more until next ultrasound. Here is a pic of my ultrasound. Garbancito (little chickpea in Spanish) is up in the left corner, cute as can be. Sorry for pic quality. I don't have time to scan it and took a picture with my phone.

WanBMum, of course you're not weird for worrying. I think it's part of being a mom!!

MrsC, I hope that today you get more answers. I'm sure everything will be good.
 



Attached Files:







garbancito 2.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## raelynn

Wanbmum - We all worry! I think it is only natural. The wait until 12 weeks is killing me. (I'm also ready to get out of the nausea period since I've had enough of feeling icky)

MrsC - Hoping everything works out ok for you and seeing a specialist gives you some better information!

Polita - You're due on my birthday! So happy you had a great scan today!

AFM - I had my 8 week scan today and was released from my fertility clinic. My doctor was joking around taking measurements of my ovaries and such first saying he was teasing us and keeping the good stuff for last :) He even took a 3D scan for us so you can see the little eyes, nose, and moth starting. We heard the heartbeat today too - 175bpm! Everything is still going great and I'll go in to see my obgyn on Halloween.
 



Attached Files:







8+1a-small.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3









8+1c-small.jpg
File size: 68.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Polita76

raelynn said:


> Polita - You're due on my birthday! So happy you had a great scan today!
> 
> AFM - I had my 8 week scan today and was released from my fertility clinic. My doctor was joking around taking measurements of my ovaries and such first saying he was teasing us and keeping the good stuff for last :) He even took a 3D scan for us so you can see the little eyes, nose, and moth starting. We heard the heartbeat today too - 175bpm! Everything is still going great and I'll go in to see my obgyn on Halloween.

Raelynn, what a great ultrasound. It's amazing how they can go from blob-like to human-like in just two weeks! Congratulations!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Beautiful scan pics ladies!!


----------



## raelynn

I found baby's heartbeat for the first time on my doppler today! So exciting! Now I can check up on it whenever I want :)


----------



## SunUp

I had my scan today - hb was 119! I go back on 11/2 for my 8 week scan, and then I should graduate to OB!


----------



## raelynn

Congrats on the good scan SunUp! I feel kind of weird switching over to the OB now. I've been so used to the RE's office and now have to get back in the swing of my regular GYN.


----------



## Polita76

Yesterday I went to my acupuncture session. At the end my acupuncturist felt my pulse (she always does at the end of the session). Then she asked me if I had a feeling whether it was a boy and a girl so I said I felt it was a boy and she said: I think so too. She could feel the baby's heartbeat and I don't know why she thought it was a boy (I think I remember reading somewhere that boy's heartbeat is slower than girls, or the other way around haha).

I don't care much about the gender but I was very excited that she could feel him/her!!

Great news, Sunup!! My 8w app is next Fri. I'm doing it with my OBGYN because they do them early. Next one should be at 12 weeks, right??


----------



## WANBMUM

Ah that's interesting pilita. I completed the Chinese gender predictor thingy, for a laugh and it said a boy. Like you we don't care, once we are given a healthy bambino :)
I have my next scan next week too, I'll be 7wk4d so I am praying we see a heartbeat, to be honest ill be happy to see a 'baby' to believe this is happening. When can you hear the heartbeat?


----------



## Polita76

WANBMUM said:


> Ah that's interesting pilita. I completed the Chinese gender predictor thingy, for a laugh and it said a boy. Like you we don't care, once we are given a healthy bambino :)
> I have my next scan next week too, I'll be 7wk4d so I am praying we see a heartbeat, to be honest ill be happy to see a 'baby' to believe this is happening. When can you hear the heartbeat?

Chinese calendar also said boy for me. ;)

When I had mine at 6w3d I was able to see the flicker of the heart and we could measure the beats per minute. I think at 7w4d you might be able to hear it too. I think the norm is doing it at 8 w just to make sure you can hear it. Will this be your first scan?


----------



## raelynn

I think typically they say you can hear the heartbeat around 8 weeks but you might be able to hear it a little earlier. I heard it at my 8 week scan. I have my first one with the obgyn next Wednesday. Not really sure what to expect there.


----------



## WANBMUM

this is or 2nd scan, our first was 5+2, where we could see very little, just the gestational sac. I almost wish we hadnt had it as now I worry becos we couldnt see the baby. I am anxiously waiting this scan, just to see the 'baby' in there. I dont know why I do it to myself but i've read alot lately about a blighted ovum. I know thats terrible, I need to stop reading and relax....


----------



## MrsC8776

I'm sure everything is great with your lo! If it was a bo you would know by the betas. My scan at 6+5 we were able to hear the heartbeats. My RE had a very new machine though. It all depends on how good the machine is and if the person doing the scan feels comfortable trying to listen that early. Honestly since I left the clinic I just heard the heartbeats at an OB's office for the first time on Monday. My old OB never listened. You should be able to hear it as long as they are still doing internal u/s's. :thumbup:

Both my babies have a strong fast heartbeat. I always tried to figure out the gender part but I guess that makes sense if they truly are both girls. We got the nursery all set up. :cloud9: I know it's early but with hubby's schedule we have to do things when we have the chance. Heres some pics of it so far. The swings will of course go downstairs and I'm hoping to get a glider to go next to the long dresser/changing table.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1490.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1491.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1492.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 4


----------



## WANBMUM

Mrs C! Wow! That is truly amazing, I love it so so much. Is there 2 windows in the room? It looks lovely and bright and I love those little swingy thingys. I bet you just go in there and enjoy, I would never leave it. Makes it real huh?


----------



## MrsC8776

Thank you! I'm so in love with it! Seeing the room all together does make it more real. There are 2 windows and it gets the bright morning sun. When we get sun. :haha: Thats a big plus to that room. :thumbup:


----------



## Polita76

MrsC, what beautiful nursery!!!! I love it! And yes, I imagine how having it all ready makes it more real.

I'm not sure if I'll have a nursery ready before baby comes or not. It's been my experience (through my sister) that at least until babies are about 4 or 5 months, feel more comfortable in a little bassinet, cribs are so huge!!! So I might have the bassinet in our room (which has wheels so you can take it wherever you are) and then down the road get his/her room ready. 

We live in a 2 bedroom condo with one of the bedrooms being ours and the other being office/craft room, eventually babie's room. We have been trying to move over the last year but no luck getting something on our price range.


----------



## WANBMUM

I think we will do our nursery at the last minute, my oh I don't think will buy anything until the very end of my pregnancy. We shall see.
Like mrs c, I will definitely have the nursery ready even though baby will be with us for ages, it will be nice to have a room all done up and have baby storage, a nursing chair just to chill out in. Woo I feel so excited at the thought of it. 
I guess the reality is, there will be a for in the nursery, another cot/basonette in our room and one downstairs! Wow that's a whole baby takeover. Imagine having 2!


----------



## raelynn

MrsC - How precious! I love the nursery! I've been looking at some things just because Christmas is coming up and with this being the first grandchild on both sides, the grandparents are already looking to buy stuff. Hubby is working on painting our other spare room so we can switch the guest bedroom stuff over to that room and use the current guest bedroom as the nursery since it is right across the hall from our room. We'll probably have a bassinet to start with too but we'll definitely have the nursery all set up beforehand so we can store all the baby stuff and then switch them over easily. 

We went out and saw Wicked last night which was really fun but I felt so sick all night! It was kind of distracting just feeling nauseous the whole time. I will be so glad when this morning sickness period is over! I want to get to the stage where I can start enjoying being pregnant.


----------



## MrsC8776

The babies won't go in there for a while but I wanted it all put together. They will be sleeping with us in the bedroom for the first little while. I already have the twin pack and play for them to sleep in either upstairs or downstairs. They also make an At Arms Reach that is big enough for twins to share so I need to look into that. They are the first grandchildren as well so everyone is very excited for them to be here already.


----------



## WANBMUM

Well gals I have hit 7 wks with a bang, morning sickness is kicking in, no actual vomiting yet (fingers crossed) but wow now when I wake up I feel like I'm going to puke. I have a couple of crackers beside the bed for the morning but all day now I can't even stomach to think about or cook food, the plainer the better. I wonder how long this will last?
Have you guys any tips or ideas on nutritious things to eat, I had a salad yesterday and it was so tough to eat.


----------



## Polita76

WANBMUM said:


> Well gals I have hit 7 wks with a bang, morning sickness is kicking in, no actual vomiting yet (fingers crossed) but wow now when I wake up I feel like I'm going to puke. I have a couple of crackers beside the bed for the morning but all day now I can't even stomach to think about or cook food, the plainer the better. I wonder how long this will last?
> Have you guys any tips or ideas on nutritious things to eat, I had a salad yesterday and it was so tough to eat.

My "morning sickness" is not very severe. I do need to eat every two hours and there are things I can't even think of eating. I also have to eat plain food. I haven't been able to stomach a salad but I'm eating broccoli, green beans and asparagus. 

I eat a lot of pretzels (low fat whole wheat) and I'm trying to snack on cheese (I think protein snacks are better than carbohydrates). It seems to be working for me.


----------



## raelynn

Morning sickness hit an all time low for me yesterday. I didn't leave the couch all day and felt horrible. I threw up for the first time too which actually helped settle my stomach for a little while. Nothing really seems to help and everything I've heard just says to eat what you can at this stage and concentrate more on nutrition when you can stomach it. I've been eating a ton of crackers lately but I eat the ritz bits ones that have peanut butter or cheese so there is a little bit of protein there too. I'll be really happy when morning sickness is done.

On a good note - I've been finding the baby's heartbeat every time with my doppler


----------



## SunUp

I've had MS for weeks, not fun but I wouldn't trade it!! I read that if you have a hard time finding something to eat, try and describe something you could eat. Ie: Cold, Cool, Hot, Salty, Sweet, Sticky, Wet, Dry, Soft, Crispy, etc. For me, I have Zofran (a prescription for nausea / vomiting) which is AMAZING. I also have been drinking a LOT of 7 - up and DH made me jello which is a life saver!! I also heard not to worry too much about how healthy the food is - we can worry about that later on in the pregnancy, but now they just recommend us eating!


----------



## WANBMUM

Thanks girls. It's good to know once I eat its good. I really can only stomach dry plain food and apples so I'm not doing too badly.


----------



## raelynn

Dealing with crazy hurricane sandy here! Hopefully we won't lose power but it isn't sounding good.


----------



## WANBMUM

Hey Raelynn. I hope you survived Sandy without too much distruption :)

I had my 7 wk 4 day scan today. We saw our liitle pudding, heart flickering away and the doc then flicked a switch and we could hear it. It was so fantastic. I left alot of tears in that room. She said the baby is measuring at 7 weeks, is this ok guys? She said everything was A Okay. We go back in 2 weeks :)


----------



## MrsC8776

raelynn~ I hope everything is ok in your area. 

WANBMUM~ That sounds great!! It's amazing isn't it?

AFM~ I think I have some sort of weird cold going on. I have the worst sore throat and headache ever. I meet with the Perinatologist for the first time tomorrow and also have a scan with them. After that we will meet with the genetic counselor. I hope that won't be difficult because of the whole donor thing. I just want the girls to be ok and not have anything wrong with them. After that I will see the OB again on the 20th.


----------



## WANBMUM

MrsC - you poor thing, I had a really bad cold/cough all of last week and its so tiring. I still have the sniffles and a tickly cough. I hope your feeling ok soon.

Did you or any of you other ladies get the flu injection? Its been on my mind, i meant to ask my consultant today and i forgot. 

What does the genetic counsellor do? WHat is its purpose? (sorry I am oblivious to anything beyond 7 weeks pregnant) :)


----------



## MrsC8776

I got the flu shot. My first OB never brought it up but she didn't do much anyways. When I switched they were shocked I hadn't had it so thats the first thing they did last monday at my appointment. It's my first flu shot ever. :blush: 

I have to see the genetic counselor because of my test results. It's not something many people have to do but if test results come back at high risk everything changes. I'm not even sure what will be done. I think they will talk to us about everything with Neural Tube Defect and our genetics (?). No idea really. I'll let you know how it goes though.


----------



## WANBMUM

Ah ok, wishing you the best of luck. Let us know how your app goes x x


----------



## raelynn

MrsC - Good luck with the genetic counselor. I have to make my appointment for testing soon but I'm procrastinating.

We survived the hurricane. No damage. I've been getting hit hard with morning sickness all week. Can't seem to hold anything down at night. Ugh! When does the fun part start?
I had my first OB appointment too and it was a bit overwhelming. The nurse threw so much info at me my head was spinning. I have another appointment in 4 weeks and in the meantime I need to make an appointment for bloodwork and the first trimester genetic screening. Feeling a little lost right now.


----------



## SunUp

I graduated to OB today! Now just have to make an OB appointment - I will need any and all tips you ladies have!!

Oh and I got the flu shot right after I found out I was pregnant - It is highly recommended for pregnant moms!!


----------



## MrsC8776

raelynn said:


> MrsC - Good luck with the genetic counselor. I have to make my appointment for testing soon but I'm procrastinating.
> 
> We survived the hurricane. No damage. I've been getting hit hard with morning sickness all week. Can't seem to hold anything down at night. Ugh! When does the fun part start?
> I had my first OB appointment too and it was a bit overwhelming. The nurse threw so much info at me my head was spinning. I have another appointment in 4 weeks and in the meantime I need to make an appointment for bloodwork and the first trimester genetic screening. Feeling a little lost right now.

Try not to let it overwhelm you. It is a lot of info and stuff going on but it isn't always crazy like it is in the beginning. Is there anything I can help you with or answer anything? 



SunUp said:


> I graduated to OB today! Now just have to make an OB appointment - I will need any and all tips you ladies have!!
> 
> Oh and I got the flu shot right after I found out I was pregnant - It is highly recommended for pregnant moms!!

:happydance: Great news! Find someone you are comfortable with and that will listen to you. Thats my biggest tip! 

AFM~ Had my scan today and will have them every 4 weeks from now on. Both are for sure girl and growing right on track. The genetic counselor didn't really go over much. She just wanted to see if I had any questions and asked if I understood the testing. I do but testing with twins is a horrible idea. Thats what I understand the most. :winkwink: Anyways, here are some pics from today. No 3D of baby A because the membrane is right over her face so the pics were not good at all. Maybe next time.
 



Attached Files:







B 3D 3.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2









B 3D 5.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 2









A and B profile.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## raelynn

So adorable MrsC! I don't really have any questions yet, just trying to make my way slowly through all the info packets and set up all my appointments. Hubby and I are going away this weekend for our anniversary so hopefully that will be a nice break and hopefully morning sickness goes far far away!


----------



## jmHansen11

raelynn said:


> So adorable MrsC! I don't really have any questions yet, just trying to make my way slowly through all the info packets and set up all my appointments. Hubby and I are going away this weekend for our anniversary so hopefully that will be a nice break and hopefully morning sickness goes far far away!

Hey girls, 

I'm hopeful seeing that you got pregnant with donor sperm. DH and I are trying IUI #3 tomorrow. We found out he has azoo after trying for a year. 

I'm really stressed about timing IUI with the frozen donor sperm, especially since the last 2 times didn't work. I had a positive digital OPK today at 4:00 (meant to test earlier but forgot, it w neg at 2:00 the day before).

I have an u/s appointment tomorrow morning and a little worried doc will want to just IUI right then, but I'm worried the poor little swimmers won't stay alive long enough if I don't ovulate until later in the day! 

How did you time your IUI? Was it before or after your O?

I'm doing unmediated as last month I tried 50mg clomid cd3-7 and ended up with a 33mm follicle cd12. So no trigger, just natural O.


----------



## WANBMUM

Welcome JM :)

We got lucky on our 3rd time! I was also Unmedicated but with the trigger. I had iui 31 hours after my trigger, they say you ovulate 36-48 hours later. 
So if you got your surge at 4 yesterday, ideally you need iui 24-48 hours after. Let us know when you have it.
Wishing you lots of 3rd time lucky luck x x


----------



## jmHansen11

WANBMUM said:


> Welcome JM :)
> 
> We got lucky on our 3rd time! I was also Unmedicated but with the trigger. I had iui 31 hours after my trigger, they say you ovulate 36-48 hours later.
> So if you got your surge at 4 yesterday, ideally you need iui 24-48 hours after. Let us know when you have it.
> Wishing you lots of 3rd time lucky luck x x

Hi,

Thanks for your response. I had a positive opk on Sunday afternoon, went in for my u/s on Monday morning and my doc said it looked like I had ovulated recently! I know it had to have happened sometime late Sunday because my OPK was negative on Saturday and temps were still low Monday morning. SO, did the IUI right then. Temp was up by .4 this morning confirming O. I'm crossing my fingers that timing was just right this time- there was also more sperm in this donor vial than in my previous two.


----------



## WANBMUM

Excellent JM. Wishing you lots of luck and baby dust :)


----------



## MrsC8776

jmHansen11 said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> So adorable MrsC! I don't really have any questions yet, just trying to make my way slowly through all the info packets and set up all my appointments. Hubby and I are going away this weekend for our anniversary so hopefully that will be a nice break and hopefully morning sickness goes far far away!
> 
> Hey girls,
> 
> I'm hopeful seeing that you got pregnant with donor sperm. DH and I are trying IUI #3 tomorrow. We found out he has azoo after trying for a year.
> 
> I'm really stressed about timing IUI with the frozen donor sperm, especially since the last 2 times didn't work. I had a positive digital OPK today at 4:00 (meant to test earlier but forgot, it w neg at 2:00 the day before).
> 
> I have an u/s appointment tomorrow morning and a little worried doc will want to just IUI right then, but I'm worried the poor little swimmers won't stay alive long enough if I don't ovulate until later in the day!
> 
> How did you time your IUI? Was it before or after your O?
> 
> I'm doing unmediated as last month I tried 50mg clomid cd3-7 and ended up with a 33mm follicle cd12. So no trigger, just natural O.Click to expand...

Sorry for the late reply but I thought I would answer some of your questions anyways. First of all so sorry to hear that you are dealing with azoo. It's not fair and it is a hard thing to go through. :hugs:

I had my IUI timed but OPK's and an ultrasound. I took 50mg clomid on days 3-7 and on CD12 I went in for an ultrasound. I had 2 for sure mature follicles and 1 possibly mature. They said there was a chance for triplets and asked what I wanted to do. I said lets do it. So they sent me home with a trigger shot (ovidrel) and I was to take it that night. 36 hours later I went in for the IUI. I felt O happen on the drive to the clinic, as a matter of fact I was about 10 minutes away when I felt it. Crazy I know! Now here I am pregnant with twin girls. :thumbup: Either two took or one split very early on. 

I really hope this is your last IUI and you won't have to go through it again. When will you be testing? Do you go in for a beta or just test at home? 

AFM~ So hubby and I were laying on the couch the other night ( I won't fit like that much longer :haha:) and he shocked me beyond belief. We always said we would only do this once and have a child. Well now we are going to have two. Best news ever! :cloud9: Anyways, he said "would you think I was crazy if I said in a few years we should have another one?" :shock: Really! I told him that he isn't crazy and we can leave the idea open but lets see how we feel after the girls get here. The crazy thing is is that I had just requested the form to have the swimmers disposed of at the clinic. We have a left over vial because we ordered two. Looks like I won't be turning that in and we will be saving the last vial. It's actually the last the donor was allowed so we can't order anymore of that one when/if the time comes. Just wanted to share my shocking evening.


----------



## MrsC8776

How is everyone doing?

Happy 11 weeks raelynn!


----------



## raelynn

Doing ok - morning sickness stinks! It has definitely gotten better though but I would love to feel normal again. I'm getting a bit nervous for our NT scan next week. Hopefully all is well.

How are the little ones MrsC? When did you find out the sex of the babies. I'm anxious to know but I feel like it is still a ways off.


----------



## MrsC8776

Sorry to hear about the ms. I hope it ends soon. I'm sure your nt scan will go great. It gets very complicated with twins but with one you should be great. 

I'm doing good and so are the girls. They are kicking and moving like there's no tomorrow. We can finally feel them on the outside. I asked to find out at 16w5d. Baby A was for sure a girl and baby B she was 80% sure was a girl as well. At 20 we confirmed both. We picked names... Ava and Emma! :cloud9:


----------



## raelynn

Those names are adorable! I actually saw them in your journal today but forgot to post a comment. I think they go together really well. I have the worst time coming up with girls names. I think baby is a boy anyway but if it ends up being a girl we'll have a tough time deciding on a name. I really like Ever but it is kind of unusual and don't know what you'd shorten it to.

I'm glad we at least get to see the baby for the NT scan. It feels like forever since we've seen the little one.


----------



## SunUp

Love the names!! I just scrapped our girl name, so if we are having a girl we are back at square 1!! 

Rae-when are you finding out?


----------



## MrsC8776

Thank you! Sorry to hear you scrapped your girl name. Is there a reason you changed your mind? 

I hope you ladies are doing great. :flower:


----------



## raelynn

I haven't completely given up on the girls name, I just can't settle on it. No idea why it is so hard for me to come up with girl names since the boy names were really easy. We even had to drop our first choice because one of our friends named their little boy the same thing and came up with new boy names very easily.

I have my NT scan on Monday. I'm nervous but excited to see the baby again. It feels like it has been ages! I don't know when we'll find out if it is a boy or girl. I have appointments every 4 weeks with the OB and my next on is Nov 28 so the next one will be around Christmas. I'll only be 17 weeks then so not sure if they'll check then since my info packet says 18-20 weeks.


----------



## MrsC8776

We had a hard time coming up with girls names as well. Coming up with one to start with was hard. We each picked a name but made sure the other liked it as well. 

Good luck at your scan tomorrow! We found out at 16 weeks what the genders were. I did say at the 12 week scan that I didn't want to know without my hubby being there. You could always ask if the scan tech is able to see yet. If you get pics we can have fun guessing the gender. :winkwink:


----------



## SunUp

Hey- we will be 15 weeks when we will HOPEFULLY be finding out --- I just called and ordered the cake so we can have a cake reveal party just before Christmas - Sonographer will call them in the AM after the appointment (she said she should be able to tell by then). We are paying for the extra sono but figure that will make for an AWESOME Christmas!!!


----------



## raelynn

Scan pictures! No official results back yet but they said based on the nuchal fold and the bridge of the nose, everything looks perfect for baby. It was jumping all around and kicking and putting on quite a show today!
 



Attached Files:







12+1b-small.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 4









12+1c-small.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsC8776

Great pics!! Sounds like your results will come back great as well. It's so fun watching LO jump around and move like crazy isn't it?!?


----------



## SunUp

Nice scan pic!! :)
I have my nuchal scan next week- can't wait to see the baby! 

Any gut feeling on what gender it is, Rae?


----------



## raelynn

I was feeling boy up until now but I think the nub looks like a girl so now I don't know. Can't wait to find out but I'll be happy either way!


----------



## SunUp

WANB? You still here?


----------



## WANBMUM

Hi guys, sorry I haven't been on. I've been hibernating! :)
Baby and I are perfect. I'm 14 weeks today and still in utter shock. 

How are you sun up? And the rest of you girls? How are you all feeling? I am good, the feeling nauseous feeling 24/7 has lifted! Hallelujah! I have a few aches and pains, mainly an achey leg when I get tired. But we are so happy and feel so blessed and still amazed I have a baby in my belly :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Welcome back WANB! I'm glad to hear you and baby are doing well. Yay for no more ms! Got to love the aches and pains of pregnancy. They will all be worth it in the end. :winkwink:


----------



## WANBMUM

Wow mrs C your girls are getting big! How are you feeling? 

Doesn't this whole experience make Xmas so so special and happy, the last few years, ttc and tests etc, even though we enjoyed Xmas, I think really it was all about putting on a front and trying our best to be happy when really we were heartbroken.
Every Xmas for the last 3 years while I would put up the Xmas tree, I would say to my hubby, by next year we will be pregnant or have a baby and this year it has finally came true! 
Sorry for the rant, I'm feeling very blessed and seriously hormonal! Hehe.


----------



## raelynn

wanbmum - I hear you on the aches and pains. Baby must still be sitting low because I get the worst lower back and hip pain even just sitting in the same position for too long. I have to prop myself up with pillows on the couch just to be comfortable. I feel like an old woman


----------

